

Django Software Foundation Calls for Applicants for a Django Fellow - freakboy3742
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2014/sep/18/dsf-calls-applicants-django-fellow/

======
jMyles
Very interesting development. Will this fellow report to the newly elected
inaugural technical board?

~~~
freakboy3742
The Fellow's immediate reporting chain is to a subcommittee of the DSF.
Effectively, they're "working" for the DSF (although as a contractor, not as
an employee); that committee is responsible for working out if they're doing
what they're supposed to do, whether the DSF is getting good value for money,
and so on.

The technical board is there to provide decisions on technical issues, whether
they come from the Fellows or from the general population. I'd be very
surprised if the Fellows didn't regularly identify issues that needed the
technical board to render a decision, but the technical board doesn't have any
specific control over the fellow.

